# مزارع الرياح،، البديل القادم لمصادر الطاقة التقليدية



## محمد طارق محمد (4 مايو 2007)

في حافة صحراء مرتفعة، بالقرب من نهر كولومبيا، تمتد أكبر مزرعة «رياح» في العالم على مساحة
50 ميل مربع بين أوريغون وواشنطن، وعند الانتهاء من تركيب آخر التوربينات الأربعمائة والستون، سيتمكن مصنع الطاقة الأكثر تطورامن إمداد 70 ألف منزل ومكتب بالكهرباء الصافية النظيفة، وسوف يأتي كل شهرمئات من السواح ليحدقوا في عجلات الطواحين الهوائية الرائعة المصنعة من مادة الفايبر جلاس، وهي تدور برشاقة فوق أعمدة يبلغ ارتفاعها 160 قدما. كل هذا كما تقول «آن والش» مديرة العلاقات العامة في مركز طاقة ستيت لاند والناس ما زالوا يخافون من طاقة الرياح.. تخيل؟ لقد أصبحت الرياح أكثرمن مجرد عرض رومانسي، باتت الآن أسرع مصدر لتوليد الطاقة في العالم، وتعتبر تحديا عالي التقنية لمناجم الفحم ومنصات النفط والمفاعلات النووية والسدود المولدة للكهرباء والتي ستبدو جميعها كأنها من مخلفات القرن العشرين.. يقول الخبراء أن الرياح بإمكانها تأمين حوالي 12% من كهرباء الأرض خلال عقدين من الزمن. 
طاقة المستقبل متوفرة منذ الآن 
لقد ساعدت مزارع الرياح في تكساس وأورغون وكنساس وباقي المناطق على زيادة طاقة الرياح الأمريكية بمقدار 66% في العام الماضي وتشغيل مشاريع أمريكية بقيمة ثلاث مليارات دولار، وكان مارك مودي ستيوارت، رئيس مجلس الادارة السابق لشركة شل الهولندية والذي يشارك حاليا في «مجموعة الثمانية» لقوة الطاقة البديلة، قد كتب تقريرا قال فيه: تعتبر الرياح منافسا قويا ولسنا بحاجة لانتظار الحصول عليها في المستقبل، فهاهي متوفرة اليوم، إنه وعد قريب بعيد، فالطواحين الهوائية مصدر طاقة متجددة، وتسمى كذلك لأن مصدر الطاقة كالهواء يتجدد باستمرار من الطبيعة (كالخلايا الشمسية التي تستمد طاقتها من الشمس والأنظمة الحرارية الأرضية التي تستخدم حرارة الأرض والطاقة المتولدة من المياه التي تتدفق من السدود)، على عكس مخزون الطاقة المستخرجة من النفط والفحم، فإن الطاقة المتجددة لا تنفذ، على الأقل حتى تحترق الشمس كليا وتبرد الأرض تماما! وقد تدفعنا الشكوك للعودة بذاكرتنا الى سبعينيات القرن المنصرم، وذلك عندما ازداد الحماس والإقبال على صيانة الموارد الطبيعية والطاقة المتجددة لدى تضاعف أسعار النفط أربعة أضعاف، لقد ازدادت العمليات الممولة من الدولة للبحث عن بدائل الطاقة وتطويرها، بينما شجعت الحوافز الضريبية البدائل الشمسية والهوائية وغيرها على حساب البترول والذرة، ولكن أن أصبحت واردات النفط سهلة المنال وهبطت الأسعار حتى تلاشت اهتمامات الحكومات تجاه البدائل . 
في الولايات المتحدة، ألغيت القوانين التي تشدد على أن تستعمل السيارات وقود جيد، في كاليفورنيا، تبخرت الإعلانات الحكومية مما تسبب بإفلاس شركات الرياح، من العار علينا اننا لم نفعل الكثير للتقليل من اعتمادنا على النفط المستورد والنفط بشكل عام، كما يقول ريد دتشون مسؤول قسم الطاقة الأمريكية السابق والذي يعمل كمستشار في منظمة الأمم المتحدة، لقد ازدادت الرغبة في التنوع، وازداد الاجماع على عمل هذا بعد أن تمردت الأوبك لأول مرة، ويتوقع أن يتضاعف الطلب العالمي على الطاقة إلى ثلاثة أضعاف بحلول منتصف القرن الحالي، ومن غير المرجح أن يستهلك كل الوقود المستخرج من باطن الأرض بسبب وجود المخزون الكبير من الفحم، ولكن يبدو اننا لن نستمرفي استعماله كما نفعل الآن للحصول على (80%) من الطاقة والسعر، إنها ليست فقط مسألة العرض ولا مسألة الأمراض التي يسببها الهواء الملوث. 
البدائل أكثر أمنا في ظروف الحرب 
نعلم أن ارتفاع حرارة الأرض بسبب الانحباس الحراري الناجم عن إطلاق ثاني أوكسيد الكربون من جراء اشعال الوقود المستخرج من باطن الأرض، كل هذا يتسبب في حصول فوضى في مناخ الأرض، لقد زاد الهجوم على مركز التجارة العالمي من السيناريوهات المرعبة. ومن السهولة بمكان تفجير خط أنابيب ألاسكا، فأيهما أشد فتكا قصف مصنع نووي بالقنابل أو مهاجمة مزرعة رياح؟!. مازال أمام الطاقة النظيفة شوطاً كبياًر لتقطعه لأن 2 ،2% فقط من الطاقة العالمية تأتي من مصادر جديدة متجددة مثل السدود الصغيرة المولدة للكهرباء، الرياح، الطاقة الشمسية والحرارة الأرضية. 
(الطاقة المتجددة التقليدية من السدود الكبرى تؤمن 2 ،2% أخرى). 
لكن كيف نرفع هذه النسبة وكم يلزمنا من الوقت؟. هذا ما يجري بحثه في الدول الصناعية الكبرى، من اليابان التي تستورد 7 ،99% من نفطها، إلى ألمانيا حيث دفعت حادثة تشيرنوبول القريبة منها الرأي العام ضد المصانع النووية، إضافة إلى الولايات المتحدة حيث ترتبط حكومة الرئيس الحالي بوش بعلاقات قوية مع الصناعة النفطية، ولكن التحرك نحو مصادر نظيفة متجددة لا يمكن رفضه، على مستوى العالم يزداد إنتاج الطاقة الهوائية والشمسية أكثر من 30 % سنويا وبسرعة أكثر من الوقود التقليدي مع انخفاض في أسعار الكلفة، نحن على مشارف ثورة في مجال الطاقة كما يقول كريستوفر فلافين، مدير معهدالمراقبة العالمية وهو معهد طوعي في واشنطن ويضيف : ستكون هذه الثورة شديدة كما كانت تلك التي أدخلت النفط منذ قرن مضى، حتى شركات النفط تحاول أن تستفيد من النزعة إلى إزالة ثاني أوكسيد الكربون من الجو، لقد اتجه العالم تدريجيا إلى استخدام وقود أنظف من الأخشاب إلى الفحم ومن الفحم إلى النفط ومن النفط إلى الغاز الطبيعي، وإن الطاقات المتجددة هي الخطوة التالية، واتجه المصنعون اليابانيون بقيادة شركتي شارب وكيوسيرا إلى الخلايا الكهرضوئيةالتي تحول ضوء الشمس إلى كهرباء، وفي شهر نيسان انتشلت شركة جنرال الكتريك شركة إنرون الهوائية من شفير الإفلاس. 
يقول جراهام باكستر المدير التنفيذي لشركة Bp البريطانية والتي تبني مصنع للطاقة الشمسية في إسبانيا تقدر تكاليفه ب 100 مليون دولار، نحن في نزهة إلى عالم ذو كربون منخفض. 
مستودعات للكهرباء النظيفة 
متى سنصل إلى حقبة من الزمن تعتمد فيها الطاقة الدائمة النظيفة على التكنولوجيا!. فالطاقة الشمسية والهوائية متقطعة : عندما تكون السماء ملبدة بالغيوم أوعندما تتوقف النسيمات، يجب أن تتدخل المصانع النووية أو تلك التي تعتمد على الوقود الباطني للتعويض، ولكن العلماء يعكفون حاليا على دراسة طرق أفضل لتخزين الكهرباء من المصادر المتجددة ويمكن استعمال تيارات الطاقة الناجمة عن الهواء أو الشمس أو الحرارة الأرضية، لاستخراج الهيدروجين من جزيئات الماء. فمن الممكن في المستقبل تخزين الهيدروجين في خزانات، وعندما نحتاج للطاقة سيمر الغاز عبر خلية الوقود، وهي عبارة عن جهاز يخلط الهيدروجين مع الأوكسجين، والنتيجة هي الحصول على كهرباء غير ملوثة بالإضافة إلى الماء، وحاليا يجري العمل على اختبار حافلات وسيارات ومولدات صغيرة تعمل على استمداد طاقتها من خلية الوقود. 
وأخيرا فإن بعض الحالمين يقولون ان خلايا الوقود الموضوعة في الأبنية المستقلة قد يستعاض بها عن كثير من المصانع العملاقة للطاقة والموجودة حاليا، ولكن هذا لن يحدث إلا إذا تحسنت التكنولوجيا وانخفضت الكلفة إن نظام الهيدروجين، كما يقول آلان نوجيه من نقابة العلماء المختصين وهي مجموعة أمريكية مناصرة للبيئة، و بينما تناقش الدول الكبرى كيفية تزويد مصانع الطاقة لديها بالوقود، هناك 6 ،1 بليون شخص حوالي ربع سكان العالم بدون كهرباء أو بنزين، ولا يستطيعون تبريد الأكل أو الدواء أو ضخ المياه من الآبار أو تشغيل المحراث أو إجراء مكالمة هاتفية أو إشعال مصباح كهربائي للقيام بأعمالهم، حيث يقضي الكثير منهم أياما في تجميع الحطب وروث الأبقار وإشعاله في المواقد البدائية والتي تقذف بدخان ملوث وخطير إلى داخل رئاتهم، وللخروج من دوامة الفقر يحتاجون لهذه الطاقة الحديثة. 
الطاقة الكامنة تغطي حاجة 
الكرة الأرضية 
بإمكان الطاقات المتجددة المساعدة بدءا من الطاقات المائية القروية إلى أنظمة كهروضوئية مستعملة في المنزل إلى مواقد الغاز الحيوي الذي يحول روث البقر إلى وقود، حاليا يحصل أكثر من مليون بيت ريفي في الدول النامية على الكهرباء من الخلايا الشمسية «إن الطاقة الكامنة هائلة» كما يقول آنيل كابرال وهو مختص بالطاقة في البنك الدولي الذي ساعد على تمويل 000 ،200 نظام شمس منزلي من الأرجنتين إلى سيريلانكا، وفي النهاية باستطاعة الكرة الأرضية أن توفر حاجاتها من الطاقة بدون إيذاء الطبيعة، ويؤكد توماس جوهانسن مستشار الطاقة في برنامج التنمية للأمم المتحدة قائلا : لن يحدث هذا بدون الإرادة السياسية، وللبدء بذلك يجب التخلص من الإعانات المالية الحكومية الواسعة للحصول على الطاقة النووية أو الطاقة الناجمة عن الوقود الكامن في باطن الأرض والتي تقدر بنحو 150 مليار دولار سنويا لتتساوى مع مجال الطاقة المتجددة، يجب أن يحلل صانعو القرار سعرالتلوث، فالمصانع التي تعمل على الفحم تكلف أكثر من الطاقة المتجددة حين يضيف المرء كلفة غسيل مداخن المصانع وتكاليف الرعاية الصحية للأمراض الناجمة عن الفحم، وتكاليف الطاقة النووية قد ترتفع كثيرا إذا لم تدعمها الحكومة. 
يدعو محبي البيئة إلى فرض ضرائب على الكربون للإبطاء من تزايد استعمال الوقود المستخرج من باطن الأرض، والطريقة الثانية لزيادة نسبة الطاقة المتجددة من مجموع الطاقات هو التقليل من استعمال الوقود التقليدي وتقديم حوافز تشجيعية للأكثر كفاءة، يقدر الخبراء بأن الاكتفاء قد يخفض استهلاك الطاقة العالمي بمقدار الثلث، ويمكن للمعايير الصارمة أن تقلل من استعمال الطاقة في كل شيء بدءا من المكيفات وانتهاء بالسيارات. 
تستعمل هذه الطاقة الحرارية الأرضية لتدفئة 90 % من أبنيتها، و يخطط سكان الجزيرة لاستعمال الطاقة المتولدة من الحرارة الأرضية والقوة المائية لإنتاج كميات كبيرة من الهيدروجين مبتدعين بذلك أول نظام هيدروجيني في العالم. 
نرى من هذه الأمثلة أن المستقبل هو قضية اختيارية أكثر منها قدرية، كما يقول العالم الفيزيائي خوسيه جولدمبرغ رئيس دراسات الطاقة التابعة للأمم المتحدة، تم الضغط على الكثير من المؤسسات العامة للاستثمار في الطاقة الجديدة، كما تم تخفيض الضرائب الفيدرالية مما أدى إلى زيادة في الأرباح، إنه عمل صحيح أن نساعد قطعتنا الصغيرة من الأرض، كما يقول فيتو جياروسو مدير مزرعة ستيتلاين.


----------



## النبراس. (5 مايو 2007)

سوف يصبح العالم كله مزارع رياح عما قريب


----------



## حسين شكرؤن (11 مايو 2007)

نشكرك على هذه المعلومات 
لكن عندي سؤال حول احداثيات هذه المراوح وابعادها وعلى المولدات الموصولة بها 
هل من معلومات وافية ؟
او دلني على مواقع تعالج هذا الموضوع 
او مراجع تشرح بالتفصيل عن هندستها الميكانكية والكهربائية 

وهذه قد تفيد قسما كبيرا من المشاركين 
ولكم الشكر


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على الاستاذ حسين شكرؤن*

اولا السلام عليكم اخى الكريم

عزيزى هاذا عنوان شركة سيزلون هندية لانتاج مراوح الرياح لانتاج الطاقة الكهربائية 

مع التحية 
اخوك محمد
12\5\2007

*الرابط تحت*

www.suzlon.com


----------



## المعرفة1 (12 مايو 2007)

في الحقيقة انا أعتبر ان العالم سيكون أجمل وانظف اذا اصبح الاعتماد الاساسي على المصادر المتجددة وان شاء الله نعيش لحتى نشوف هدا اليوم


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (23 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير ....


----------

